# string piecing on adding machine paper



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.quiltingboard.com/tutorials-f10/string-piecing-adding-machine-paper-t56940.html

this should help show you how I do the piecing on paper


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't quilt, but that is just awesome! What a great idea. I LEARNED SOMETHING TODAY! What a great day!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Great idea! Thanks for posting.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

that was an interesting read..


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> http://www.quiltingboard.com/tutorials-f10/string-piecing-adding-machine-paper-t56940.html
> 
> this should help show you how I do the piecing on paper


Did you ever give a class at a retreat near Sturbridge MA --it was held at a camp near a lake years ago--wish I could remember the name of the camp, but it was with the Cornerstone quilters? I have yards of this adding paper piecing and loved it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Sue Fish, you are very clever!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very clever. I will keep this one in mind thanks.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Sue, you are so talented at a number of crafts. I loved looking at the pictures of the quilts you completed using this method. 

I haven't pieced quilts in years and years, and always wondered about the paper piecing method, so now I have a better idea what that is all about. Your take on it is very inventive, and I can imagine so many possibilities using it.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

interesting


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

How creative!


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

What a good idea. And I love the quilts you made with it.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

What a good idea. And I love the quilts you made with it.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Great idea and your quilts are beautiful.
Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Hi Sue, you are so talented and I love your quilts, question...what would I use if I did not have any register tape?
thanks for showing us as I have a lot of scraps from previous quilts and this would be an excellent way to use them.
Yvonne


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

You could use newsprint, just cut to width. You wouldn't have a continuous roll but should work just as well. Also, if you can get it, a roll of medical exam table paper works really good. I have used it for a lot of paper piecing.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

KittyMomma said:


> You could use newsprint, just cut to width. You wouldn't have a continuous roll but should work just as well. Also, if you can get it, a roll of medical exam table paper works really good. I have used it for a lot of paper piecing.


 thanks for that


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> http://www.quiltingboard.com/tutorials-f10/string-piecing-adding-machine-paper-t56940.html
> 
> this should help show you how I do the piecing on paper


some asked for this again...hope it is helpful


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for the link showing how it's done. That is so interesting. No wonder your quilts are so pretty.


----------

